# Hard water deposits



## Funkster (Mar 13, 2019)

What is the best way to remove hard water deposits on the plastic cap on my aquarium?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If the hard water deposits are light, use a rag dabbed with vinegar to scrub the plastic. For thickened deposits, I use an old credit card to scrape the deposits off and then the rag dabbed with vinegar.

You might need to do this more often to keep the deposits off the trim depending on how long it takes to build up. It's much easier to remove them when aren't built up.


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

I found that the best way to clean hard water stains and mineral deposits from glass tanks is using a razor blade scraper. It won't scratch the glass.


----------

